# lowering the hairline without surgery?



## kimmy (May 19, 2006)

so here's the bottom line, i have HUGE massive forehead. and i hate it. there's alot of styles i LOVE (like the pomp) but it just looks so terrible on me becuase i have this monstrous forehead. i hate it so much, i've been on the verge of tears from being so unhappy with it (i know, how lame is that? haha)

i've checked into surgery for it, and the least expensive surgical procedure i could find was 7,000$...there's no way i can get that kind of money.

are there any non-surgical ways to fix this problem? i'm desperate. i'll try anything. seriously.


----------



## user79 (May 19, 2006)

Awww girl you're so pretty, seriously I don't think anyone besides you is noticing that forehead, I know I never even noticed it like that. I don't think you should consider surgery for something like that, if you're not happy just wear sideswept bangs it will diminish the look of a long forehead. Surgery isn't a good solution to any body-image problems since the cause of that is usually elsewhere.


----------



## Ambi (May 19, 2006)

Aww, I know the feeling even though I think you're gorgeous and you're probably the only person who thinks your forehead is horrible [great advice from a person who loathes themselves for the same reason, haha], sorry I don't have any useful advice, I just wanted to say you're beautiful, I hope you can figure out something that makes you feel better [and if you do, let me know!] :]


----------



## kimmy (May 19, 2006)

thank you both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 man, i love specktra hahaha evryone here is so damn sweet!

so i talked to a hair specialist, and ambi, it looks like our only non surgical option is wigs/hairpieces. the only bad thing about those though, is that you have to shave like and inch back so you can glue them down and that hair may never come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he said that if we aren't up for that or surgery, we just gotta deal...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 19, 2006)

ur beautiful and i dont think u need the surgery. Just find different styles that will work with the shape of ur face, i mean i like the pomp too but my hairline is weird so i can wear it.  Just dont let the small things in life get u down, and love urself for who and what u are.  These are only problems u see in yourself, im sure the people around u arent walking around telling that this is a problem and that u  need to get it fixed.  once again reconsider doing anything drastic to urself.  And ill say it again ur a beautiful girl and im sure theres a lot of people that will agree with me on this.  Take care and i hope after reading all the comments us Specktra members leave will help u see that there is nothing u need to go and fix on urself that u are beautiful the way u already are.


----------



## asteffey (May 19, 2006)

i agree with everything everyone is saying. 

i faced a lot of the same anxiety you did during high school (not that i know that you are in HS) because i'm not the conventional pretty. i was the punk rock chick who wore more makeup than other "popular"  girls did and did so in different ways. i'm not like the tan and blonde with blue eyes pretty, i know i am different looking. 

and you are too. i've told you before how much you resemble shirley manson, singer from garbage--who i think is GOREGOUS. you arent a conventional pretty and that is something to appreciate. 

you don't need a freaking surgery to conform. don't conform. you are way too cool to. just be yourself and tell everyone to fuck off.


----------



## kimmy (May 19, 2006)

thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel alot better about it now, actually, because of you ladies!

yeah steffy, i know what you mean. i wear alot more makeup than the "hott girls" and when i wear as little as they do, i wear it alot different. they all have long blonde hair, i have short red black hair hah. but steffy, you honestly are a beautiful girl. straight up. whether it's "conventional" or not, you look amazing


----------



## kaliraksha (May 31, 2006)

you are so beautiful! and eventhough you may love stuff like pomps... you would feel silly if you had surgery done and then hate it years down the line... side swept bangs are so flattering and draw so much attention to your eyse.. and to think it works for you! I think side swept bangs are pretty classic and that's something I would look for. I have a chubby round face and I just have to deal with what does and doesn't look good on me!

However.. you can try putting some of your hair in a pomp and actually leaving some of the bangs down... you get a combo of both looks... it looks a little early 90ish but it may be something you will like =)

moral to my story here is... we all have things we don't like about ourselves... and things that are better about ourselves... learn what works for you and wear it proud! you are too pretty to be grieving over a few centimeters of skin


----------



## kimmy (May 31, 2006)

thanks sweetie <3

i like the idea of the pomp with some sidesweeps still in the mix, i'm gonna try that! 

i go like...back and forth between hating those few centimeters and being okay with them hahaha. it's weird...i think i'm just gonna have to learn how to stay being okay with them and not go back to hating them anymore. wow that didn't make alot of sense hahaha!

bottom line anyway; i feel better about it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank youuuu specktra!


----------



## quandolak (Jun 14, 2006)

........


----------



## Luanna12 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi, my sister is a specialist in hair transplant and she could sort your problem out without surgery. She uses a method called Follicular Unit Extraction. It is a hair restoration method where individual follicular units are harvest directly from the donor area, without any linear incisions. Instead, a 1 mm punch its used to make a tiny circular incision in the skin around the follicular units, which is than extracted directly from the scalp and placed into the intended area. the cost is between 3000 - 6000 euros. The only problem is that her clinic is in Portugal, but she is very famous and experienced doctor in this area. If you are interested, please let me know and I will give you some more information about her clinic and tel number.


----------



## iss16 (Dec 10, 2012)

whats the name of the clinic in portugal?


----------



## Luanna12 (Dec 10, 2012)

It's called Master Group


----------

